# help with nutrient ratios



## paulh1984 (Mar 30, 2011)

hi guys,im currently 6ft and 14st12 and hoping to bulk up but was in need of some help with my mass gain diet,for bulking how many grams of carbs,protiens,fats per lb of body weight do i really need? all advice is well appreciated,thanks:thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

At your current size and bodyweight I'd start bulking calories at about 3,500 per day. From those I'd get 300g of protein (1,200kcals), a minimum of 40g fat (360kcals) from a combo of fish oils, flax oil, hemp oil, olive oil (to ensure a decent intake of EFAs), and then carbs to match your protein intake 300g (1,200kcals). That totals 2,760kcals leaving you another 740kcals to get from whatever macros you prefer. This can also vary from day to day.

If gains either come too slowly, or you appear to be gettign too fat too fast, then adjust calories by 200-300 and see how that goes for a few weeks before reassessing and readjusting if necessary.


----------

